

Separating Programming Sheep from Non-Programming Goats (2006) - wallflower
http://blog.codinghorror.com/separating-programming-sheep-from-non-programming-goats/

======
padraic7a
The claim made by the author of 'The camel has two humps' was later retracted
[http://retractionwatch.com/2014/07/18/the-camel-doesnt-
have-...](http://retractionwatch.com/2014/07/18/the-camel-doesnt-have-two-
humps-programming-aptitude-test-canned-for-overzealous-conclusion/)

Fair play to Bornat [the author] for doing so, he also went into some detail
on why the paper was flawed, the retractionwatch piece linked here is well
worth reading.

------
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3518967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3518967)

